# Very large Pepsi bottle



## Duane73 (Sep 4, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone here knows about or have seen a very large glass pepsi cola bottle..A co-worker gave me a look at his yesterday and its pretty cool....The bottle is a 60"s type swirl bottle about 24 inches tall...It is an exact replica of a 10 oz bottle..I am guessing it was some sort of display bottle....It is about the size of these plastic coke bottle banks you see today but this is glass....He told me he bought it in Kentucky in 1962 for $8.00.....I would like any info you all might be able to come up with..Tried googling it but to no avil...Thanks


----------



## LC (Sep 4, 2009)

My 1990 Pepsi Price Guide shows a 20 inch swirl Pepsi bottle , Circa. 1960s . Values it at $200.00  . Being my book is going on 20 years old , I am sure it would book for a bit more by today standards .


----------



## Duane73 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey L C thanks for the info..20 inches is about right I would say...Did it say what the bottle was for??


----------



## LC (Sep 4, 2009)

It didn't state Duane , but I would think it would have to be a display bottle .


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 5, 2009)

i can remember back in the early  70's of a 3 liter glass coke bottle. it was big.  this was during my high school days. we  would dump about a pint or more of it then pour in a pint of bacardi 151 .aahh those were the days. this thread reminded . me  .  ooo another flash back comeing on.....[8D]


----------

